# Apple Nut Bread- TNT (For Sierra Cook)



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2005)

1 1/2C all purpose flour
1tsp ground cinnamon
1/2tsp baking soda
1/2tsp salt
1/4tsp baking powder
1/4tsp ground nutmeg
1 beaten egg
1C sugar
1 1/2C finely shredded, peeled apple
1/4C cooking oil
1/2C chopped walnuts or pecans, toasted

Grease an 8x4x2 inch loaf pan, set aside. Preheat oven to 350F. Combine first 6 ingredients in a medium bowl; set aside. 

In another medium bowl combine remaining ingredients except nuts. Add apple mixture to flour miwture & stir just until moistened. Fold in nuts.

Bake at 350F for 50-55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan & cool completely on wire rack. Wrap & store overnight before slicing.

For muffins: Preheat oven to 400F & bake batter in greased muffin cups for 18-20 minutes. I normally get 17-19 muffins depending on how full I get the muffin cups.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

here's one i made i think both of you would enjoy ... pumpkin raisin

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14751


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks middie! I can't wait to try those!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

crewsk and middie, thank you both for your recipes.  Now I have to decide which one to make.  Oh, maybe I will just have to make both.  Going shopping tomorrow, so no excuse not to have the ingredients.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 27, 2005)

That looks great, I'll make that this week.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 28, 2005)

Wonderfully fallish crewsk, I think I'd add a brown sugar crumble topping before popping it the oven. LOL, I can't seem be able to make a recipe with apples and cinnamon in it and exclude brown sugar


----------

